# arqueta de distribución de aguas



## palomdra

¿Alguien sabe cómo se podría traducir "arqueta" al español? En el diccionario sólo me aparece "small chest", pero mi contexto se refiere a la distribución del suministro de agua; la primera acepción de la RAE.
 arqueta. 
 (Del dim. de arca). 
 1. f. Casilla o depósito para recibir el agua y distribuirla. 
 2. f. Arca o caja pequeña, hecha con materiales nobles, en la que se guardan reliquias, tesoros u otros objetos de valor. 

¿Alguna sugerencia?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Masood

Hmm... ¿puede que sea _distribution tank_? La verdad es que no estoy seguro.


----------



## palomdra

Las arquetas están en el suelo, y los distribution tanks son bidones, no arquetas, ¿no? Yo entiendo por arqueta la tapilla esa de hierro que hay en el suelo de las calles españolas, aunque no me he fijado si en otros países también las hay...
¡Gracias de todas formas, Masood!


----------



## Limey. Limeño

palomdra said:
			
		

> Las arquetas están en el suelo, y los distribution tanks son bidones, no arquetas, ¿no? Yo entiendo por arqueta la tapilla esa de hierro que hay en el suelo de las calles españolas, aunque no me he fijado si en otros países también las hay...
> ¡Gracias de todas formas, Masood!


Creo que se trata de "The manhole cover".
Derek


----------



## Sca

Cámara de distribución quizás sea la palabra. Suerte.


----------



## poliglot

Although it's now probably useless to you, but the word you need may be "sump".


----------



## aboitiz

Hola,

"Manhole cover" es la tapa metálica que cubre la arqueta. "Manhole" es realmente la cavidad que sirve de boca de acceso o de conexión a una infraestructura de servicio público (agua, electricidad...).

Saludos.


----------



## willito

If anyone like me is following this thread years later in hopes of a reply, one possible translation is "inspection chamber".

Willito


----------



## Taché

I think the best translation would be "Inspection Hatch"


----------



## chictopian

Al buscar _Inspection chamber _en el Collins te redirige a _Manhole_


----------



## lola778

Y tiempo después les agradezco por el hilo, a mí también me parece que la traducción correcta es manhole.


----------



## soriok

Exacto. Manhole. Para la tapa manhole cover está bien, y si la arqueta es profunda tiene una cámara interior a la que puedes acceder, se le puede decir como within room, inner room,... a gusto del caballero. Recibe el nombre genérico del grupo de los  Confined Space.

Nota de la moderadora (araceli): Corrección (_typo)._


----------



## Zio Gilito

¡Hola! Quizás llego un poco tarde, pero manhole cover es la tapa de una alcantarilla y manhole es el propio hueco donde se mete a la alcantarilla. 
Una arqueta es esto:
http://www.generadordeprecios.info/imagenes2/asa_paso_polip_400_300_C948883E.jpg
Catch basin es una palabra que se le parece mucho más, pero en google imágenes, parece que es lo que en español se denomina un "pozo", que es básicamente una arqueta más grande y pública (en la calle). ¿Alguien sabría como especificar la palabra arqueta en el caso de un edificio?


----------



## BPG

¡Hola a todos!, con el fin de continuar con la conversación, adjunto posibles traducciones para arqueta, con sus diversos matices: 

Manhole 
Utility hole
Cable chamber
Maintenance hole
Inspection chamber
Access chamber 

Agradezco los comentarios o posibles traducciones mas precisas ¡Gracias!


----------

